# DVD and Blu-ray still preferred over streaming for movies



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Phew... I much prefer blu ray simply because if the superior sound and PQ which pits me square in the rental/buy market segment. If that format bites the dust, And streaming doesn't significantly improve in quality, I will majorly bummed.


----------



## KGBSteve (Aug 15, 2012)

27dnast I totally agree that streaming quality better improve, I too love the superior sound and PQ. There's nothing like having TrueHD light up on your receiver when you pop in a Blu-Ray. 

Streaming services are great for kids movies and anything the wife pics out (lol) but I'm not ready to part with my physical collection.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I've never been a fan of streaming movies. Inferior picture and audio quality when compared to blu ray. I enjoy sifting through the movies and actually walking out with my selection. Every Tuesday that a good movie comes out I race to the store to add to my collection.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JBRAX,

I agree. Kind of reminds me of the days when I would travel to my favorite record store outside of DC - Vinyl Ink - and flip through bins upon bins of LPs, EPs, and 7"s... Checking out the cover art, pulling the records from their sleeves to judge their condition or read what the artist may have had inscribed on the inner portion of the vinyl. Just smelling the vinyl! Ahhh, I digress.

I would imagine that Blu-ray will slowly go away from brick and motar shelves.... And be available via online or redbox type deals. Eventually it will disappear. Maybe not, could be wrong.

But, I hear you guys and agree.... The power of the physical disc is just that much better at this point... As in Waaaaaaaaay better. Especially for all of us that have built these expensive/elaborate systems.

Here's to hoping that it hangs on for a while longer!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

27dnast said:


> JBRAX,
> 
> I agree. Kind of reminds me of the days when I would travel to my favorite record store outside of DC - Vinyl Ink - and flip through bins upon bins of LPs, EPs, and 7"s... Checking out the cover art, pulling the records from their sleeves to judge their condition or read what the artist may have had inscribed on the inner portion of the vinyl. Just smelling the vinyl! Ahhh, I digress.
> 
> ...


It's only a matter of time before we're force fed some new format but I to hope it hangs on for awhile. I've made a fairly large investment into Blu-Ray as I'm now at around 275 movies. I always find myself saying "it can't get much better can it?". The answer is always yes though.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

275? Wow. 

Well, if there's a change, let's hope it comes in a form of increased quality with backwards compatibility, rather than some compressed format. Right?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That would be nice but I do envision Blu-Ray remaining for some time. I would guess the majority is still using DVD. My local video store still rents 4 to 1 telling me most have yet to upgrade. I'd be willing to bet many of those still renting DVD's even have upgraded to HDTV. I think most of us are ahead of the curve when compared to the general public in regards to home theater technology upgrades.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You want to know something crazy? We have no rental stores left in our town... Blockbuster and Hollywood shuttered all of their stores about a year and a half ago. They are all gone.

I live in a large suburb of Wash. DC. My only access to renting are blockbuster and red box kiosks at local service stores... or buying at a BM store.

Honestly, my m.o. has been to buy from amazon or half.com used... watch and then either (1) keep or (2) resell.

Your comment about HDTV owners might be correct... I'd go a step further and say that most who buy HDTV's don't even understand how to hook them up correctly to receive a HD signal... bottom line: the average joe just doesn't care to care! They care about other things!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Luckily we still have video stores. I tend to blind buy the well reviewed and rent the lesser knowns. The problem is finding the lesser knowns in Blu-Ray as I refuse to watch DVD's. We have lost 2 Blockbusters in my area in the last 6 months and only 2 remain. We also have Family Video's here in my town and they seem to do pretty good business. As far as purchasing I also use Amazon and on occasion Best Buy.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Blockbuster and Hollywood video stores are all gone here as well. We do still have Family Video stores here as well as a couple stores that sell used bluray and DVD/CD and vid game consoles/games. I recently converted all 648 VHS titles to AVI and stored them on a hard drive for streaming only to find out my Panasonic bluray doesn't support XVID. Thats progress for ya.:rofl2:


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

I live in a place with 64kbps internet. Video streaming like Youtube and flash animations never work for me.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

My wife and I prefer renting BDs - or, in a pinch, DVDs - but ever since Blockbuster and RogersVideo shut down their rental operations, all we have left that is local and convenient are Zip kiosks (four of them within a ten-minute drive of our house). Unfortunately, Zip doesn't stock its all its kiosks with all the latest movies, so a couple of times already we've resorted to renting / downloading movies from iTunes. It was OK, but the overall experience - the higher rental cost, waiting for the movie to download, and having to hook up the laptop to the AVR (no remote! :gulp - wasn't good enough to make converts out of us.


----------

